# The Clown Thread



## Johnny Thunder

http://www.centredaily.com/128/story/1555284.html


----------



## fick209

WTF, I mean pulling a prank is one thing, but that is just plain sick.


----------



## Spooky1

That's definitely on the warped side.


----------



## saint paul mn

funniest thing i've read all day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kind of an odd thing to do


----------



## Phil

You gotta give it to them for effort - last time I tried to put a clown costume on a dead deer I gave up in frustration.


----------



## Revenant

Phil said:


> You gotta give it to them for effort - last time I tried to put a clown costume on a dead deer I gave up in frustration.


You think that's bad. Try putting a deer costume on a dead clown. I swear, I'm glad my mother wasn't within earshot of me that day...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dammit, Phil and Rev, you made me laugh my butt off! Now I can't sit up straight:googly:


----------



## scareme

Damn, I was wondering where my dead dear in the clown suit went. I guess I left it there when I was up in Iowa this year. Oh well, I guess I can stop looking for it now. Now where did that dead cat in the spider costume go?


----------



## Dixie

THIS is the part that cracks me up.......... "Animal Control Officer Jake Appel says leaving a dead animal is _immature and illegal_."

I just LOVE how the Immature part came before the Illegal part. LMAO.


----------



## debbie5

The officer will "dispose of the deer properly" ...

??????

Barnum & Bailey Venison Stew??


----------



## debbie5

Maybe the deer was dressed up for trick or treating, but was confused as to the date (it's not like they have calendars in the woods) and just had a heart attack or something on the porch before it could figure out how to press the doorbell with its hoof? It could happen....


----------



## kprimm

Hey guys have you seen my friend? He went out to a halloween party a few nights ago. He was undecided as to what his costume was going to be.He wanted to be a reindeer or a psycho clown. He said he would take both costumes and decide by the time he got to the party.Wonder where the heck he could be?


----------



## Tralan

Is it bad that I was disapointed that there were no pics?...

...I mean, it _was_ in a clown suit...


----------



## debbie5

LOL Tralan...I thought the same thing!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I think Deer meat in a clown suit tastes "funny".


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Tralan said:


> Is it bad that I was disapointed that there were no pics?...
> 
> ...I mean, it _was_ in a clown suit...


i was dissappointed too...does that make me a sick and twisted person?


----------



## debbie5

I hope he didn't have a red foam clown nose on!! OMG!! IT WAS RUDOLPH!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Clown mask + wig = arrest*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100224...zZWMDeW5fdG9wX3N0b3J5BHNsawN0YW1wYW1hbmFycmU-


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not only too old to ToT, but didn't even know it isn't Halloween yet


----------



## Warrant2000

I didn't know wearing a mask on a public road was against the law...


----------



## The Watcher

I think I know that guy the FH????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## joker

Warrant2000 said:


> I didn't know wearing a mask on a public road was against the law...


Here's some interesting reading I found in regards to wearing masks in public. Apparently it varies from state to state. 
http://www.anapsid.org/cnd/mcs/maskcodes.html


----------



## The Watcher

My friend said it wasn't him. Here is the Local.

http://www.tampabay.com/news/public...led-on-charge-of-wearing-illegal-mask/1075485


----------



## jaege

I guess I could have been arrested during that last snow, since my face was covered to avoid the pelting ice and wind.


----------



## scarymovie

Haha thats so funny!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Clown robs woman on toilet*



http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/article/clown-robs-woman-on-toilet/19719486


----------



## RoxyBlue

Talk about your dumb criminal - he even looks like a doofus.

The victim, on the other hand, is a total hoot and funny as hell. I wish she lived next door to me.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Really...he looks like a clown without a mask. What a moron!

I agree, that old gal is a hoot.


----------



## debbie5

OMG!! SHE HAS PHIL SPECTOR'S HAIR!!!!

LOL. Okay, think about this for a second: HOW MUCH costume jewelry does it take to make up $1000 worth!!?? I think I'm gonna be that chick in a few decades.


----------



## Spooky1

Nice hair doo on the guy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Circus offers clown therapy*

Oh really?

_"We want to say to people 'give us a chance' - we're not all crazed psycho killers."_

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-13774062


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thought clowns were scary long before I ever saw a horror movie


----------



## CreeepyCathy

I wonder how much they charge... and if I can get a gift certificate for RoxyBlue? lol j/k


----------



## RoxyBlue

NOOOOOOOOO (running away as fast as possible)


----------



## debbie5

I'll bet he puts his makeup on with a butcher knife...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

well, in a way it does make sense, when it comes to regular clowns like the one's you see in parades, the doesn't scare me at all, but homicidal clowns and the stuff of horror movies is not something i'm afraid of.


----------



## psyko99

*Yet one more reason to be afriad of clowns.*

Clown Steals Golf Cart


----------



## Allen H

Wait! there is a town called Batavia? thats awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You don't have to be afraid of _all_ clowns, just drunk ones driving golf carts down the middle of the highway


----------



## psyko99

Allen, Yep there is and it's Motto is "The Right Place. The Right Time." I guess it's the right place & time for drunken clowns driving golf carts.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i would have loved to be one of the deputies that day! so would have put this on youtube!


----------

